

Programming the Parallax Propeller with PropGCC - zacharyvoase
http://zacharyvoase.com/2013/03/24/propgcc/

======
richo
Awesome. I haven't touched my propeller in months because the spin toolchain
was finicky, just got a test program loaded in minutes.

Awesome.

